# breeding for sale to pet shops



## Cheeky-x (Feb 2, 2009)

Does anyone breed to supply to pet shops? 
Might be setting up a buisiness in colchester (Reptile Stop)

Looking to start off simple with corns, beardies, leopard geckos, Rat snakes, but if you breed anything different could you PM me prices on how much you sell for? : victory:

(Sorry if this is in wrong section)

Thanks x


----------



## Slurm (Jun 6, 2008)

i would do a nice deal on some leos, normals/high yellows, if your in need.


----------



## Cheeky-x (Feb 2, 2009)

Could you PM me prices please, havent set up yet but need to draw up an expenses sheet then hopefully get it off the ground


----------



## Cheeky-x (Feb 2, 2009)

anyone??


----------



## DRD (Nov 12, 2008)

i can help!


----------



## Cheeky-x (Feb 2, 2009)

DRD said:


> i can help!


 
What you got with what price tag : victory:


----------



## Captainmatt29 (Feb 28, 2009)

i have a good few babies due this year to sell on to some shops.


----------



## Cheeky-x (Feb 2, 2009)

any more please


----------



## Cheeky-x (Feb 2, 2009)

there must be more out there please and thank you


----------



## BigBaz (Jan 12, 2007)

good luck im setting up a shop atm. do u have and figures in mind, ill help where i can if u want help.


----------



## paulsnakeman (Aug 9, 2008)

*petshop*

hi there I have some babys for sale here my e-mail adress yours paul.
[email protected]: victory:


----------



## shanekent (Apr 17, 2009)

Hope you go ahead and do well ... here's a good tip ... YOU dictate the prices you will pay, NOT the breeders, whatever they offer you them for you always offer less :whistling2:


----------



## mark220168 (Jul 28, 2009)

*charmeleons for sale*

Hi, should be the proud father of 26 yemen charms. in next couple of weeks, and another 26 in about 4 months if ur interested mate.
ps im local too, bonus:2thumb:


----------



## nutty-things (Apr 4, 2009)

hi, we breed leopard geckos, blizzards, patternliss, albino, normal, sunglo ets, bearded dragons, corns, and yemen is you are intrested.


----------



## nogatsira (Jul 9, 2009)

I have a shop myself. What I do is the following:
-Get in touch with your reptile distributers
-Get a list of their prices for their animals they'd sell you
-Offer a lower price to hobby-breeders


----------

